# Nuts!



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I castrated a few calves today, made for a fine dinner tonight!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Mountain oysters are not my personal favorite but if you served those to me I'd give them a whirl. They look good! (Last picture)


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Rockey Mountain! Good stuff!


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

I would say it takes balls to eat them but......
Never tried them


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

My son and I are the only one who eats them the wife can't get over what they are and my son is 6 so he just hasn't put it together yet. He loves them as I do. I hope I can keep him eating these types of things as he gets older.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I had them once. They were not so awful to make me ill but also not so amazing that I could not wait to have them again. Not sure why I would want them again unless it was a survival situation but more power to you. I would rather eat them raw than eat fish.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Never tried 'em - I'm like your wife, I don't think I could get past knowing what they are. But I absolutely love the idea of not letting anything go to waste. And they do look rather tasty in that last photo...


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I lived on a cattle ranch for awhile as a kid. When it came time for branding, shots, dehorning and such, they got tossed on the propane brand heater, when they popped open they were good to go. Wouldn't be my first choice but your picture could change my mind. Looks like a nice dinner.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

A once a year treat for the guys that help. We do that too.

We have an annual party the weekend of Labor day. There is a local turkey processor that we buy turkey balls from. Those of us that are cooking all day also fry these up and eat them up. Seems like no matter how many we buy, they never make it out to the crowd to eat.


----------



## preppy (Oct 31, 2012)

I am pretty sure you have to use butter to fry the turkey nuts.

Butterballs.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

preppy said:


> I am pretty sure you have to use butter to fry the turkey nuts.
> 
> Butterballs.


I don't know whether to laugh out loud, 

or cringe and shake my head. :facepalm:


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Are they chewy or like steak texture?? do the beef ones taste beefy? 

Of all the times I've helped on my friends ranches in the past process their sheep or cattle only only one saved the nuts and I never made it out to a bbq when that time came. I'd try it tho..I draw the food adventure line on bugs and organ meat like liver. If I were starving..ok but otherwise..no no no.. 

deep fried anything with a lil ranch n its probably good tho..lol

I had deep fried chicken feet once..chewy foot pads were kinda gross not in taste but texture. Watching my friend suck on the foot n chicki foot knuckles almost made me wana barf...I tried it tho...


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooch said:


> Are they chewy or like steak texture?? do the beef ones taste beefy?
> 
> Of all the times I've helped on my friends ranches in the past process their sheep or cattle only only one saved the nuts and I never made it out to a bbq when that time came. I'd try it tho..I draw the food adventure line on bugs and organ meat like liver. If I were starving..ok but otherwise..no no no..
> 
> ...


They have the taste and texture of organ meat to me. I like chicken feet as well, fry them once in a while but I like pig tails better. My wife rarely lets me cook for some reason......


----------

